# I Think I Might Have a Slight Problem With Knipex....



## darkzero

....Well according to some people. I don't see anything wrong. I swear it was not intentional to end up with the entire sets, it just happened. I know, I know, I'm missing the baby Cobra but not sure I will get it. 

(The Cobra on the right is my very first Knipex I ever bought. Got it from Matco early 00'. It's got the Matco logo on it & it has less notches/positions than the current Cobras.)


----------



## benmychree

And???


----------



## darkzero

Thank you John. I knew you'd guys would assure me that everything is perfectly fine.


----------



## Aukai

Holy Moly


----------



## darkzero




----------



## vtcnc

Trying to see where the problem is except that you said you were missing one??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero

vtcnc said:


> Trying to see where the problem is except that you said you were missing one??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah crap! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But I really wasn't planning to get it.


----------



## extropic

darkzero said:


> Thank you John. I knew you'd guys would assure me that everything is perfectly fine.



Is it a matter of "everything is perfectly fine" or there is no point in trying to change?

You are a maniac.  

I love it.


----------



## benmychree

I do have only a few Knipex tools, from back in the early '70s when I worked for a local shop where a German guy came by regularly with a van full of mostly German cutlery, but some other German tools as well, naturlich! They were all high quality items and we are still using all of them --- The vendor, Rudolph H. Kuhn was a bit of a character, and we always looked forward to his visits, and those of his successor, Klaus.


----------



## darkzero

extropic said:


> Is it a matter of "everything is perfectly fine" or there is no point in trying to change?



Hmm..... if you know you have a problem, then it's not a problem. So if there is no problem, there's nothing to change?


----------



## darkzero

vtcnc said:


> Trying to see where the problem is except that you said you were missing one??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the new baby Cobra. It's 100mm/4". The smallest one before that, which I have 2 of somehow, was 125mm/5". The baby Cobra barely came out this year, if it had grips on it like the others I probably wouldn't be able to resist buying it. The 125mm Cobra is pretty small already, I can't imagine the 100mm would even be useful.


----------



## Aukai

Buy another complete set, and you won't be missing any


----------



## NCjeeper

I just picked up the 8" bolt cutters. I think you need a pair too.


----------



## darkzero

NCjeeper said:


> I just picked up the 8" bolt cutters. I think you need a pair too.



Thanks but I do already have a pair of them. Or are you suggesting that I actually need a "pair x2" of them?


----------



## Nogoingback

I think you need to start a 12 step program...


----------



## Nogoingback

Of course you'd be the only person in it since you're the only guy with a Knipex addiction...


----------



## westerner

Nogoingback said:


> Of course you'd be the only person in it since you're the only guy with a Knipex addiction.


Check your sig line, and know it to be true....

I only have 4 Knipex, but that wont last long.
Best pliers of ANY kind I have ever used or seen. 
When have you ever bought a set of side cutters, and have them state on the side of the handle the size of piano wire they are capable of cutting????


----------



## middle.road

Now start a spread sheet listing the tools, and then how many times you use each of them.
Cause you know darn well they aren't going to get used to tighten up garden hose connections...


----------



## darkzero

middle.road said:


> Now start a spread sheet listing the tools, and then how many times you use each of them.
> Cause you know darn well they aren't going to get used to tighten up garden hose connections...



The Cobra XXL will probably never get used. Actually I did use it once to get a very stubborn oil filter off. Those XXLs was the unintentional part. I want a bigger size Cobra than I had. There were only 2 sizes larger, the XL & XXL. So I figured might as well get the XXL. Well the damn thing was too big! I doubt I will ever need them.

I got them on sale so it was not worth paying return shipping to return them. Eventually I got the XL which I should have got in the first place. Well stupid me, those things are bigger than I thought too and probably won't ever have a use for.


----------



## markba633csi

I think you probably need a full set of those to even lift the hood on a Mercedes. 
I like those Crescent wrench variants- never knew they existed


----------



## westerner

middle.road said:


> Cause you know darn well they aren't going to get used to tighten up garden hose connections...


True, this truly is. 
That is, unless my kids and their friends are left to their own devices (and mine) around here. 
If THAT happens, I have a tool or 4 that will overcome the indiscretion....


----------



## matthewsx

darkzero said:


> This is the new baby Cobra. It's 100mm/4". The smallest one before that, which I have 2 of somehow, was 125mm/5". The baby Cobra barely came out this year, if it had grips on it like the others I probably wouldn't be able to resist buying it. The 125mm Cobra is pretty small already, I can't imagine the 100mm would even be useful.
> 
> View attachment 336428


They made that one just for guys like you....


----------



## mikey

I can clearly remember sitting in front of the TV and watching Elmer Fudd say, "Dere is something vewy, vewy wong here ..."

Then again, people who live in glass houses should not throw stones so let me also say that you're probably okay, Will, I think.


----------



## Aukai

"Shhh. Be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits"


----------



## darkzero

Keith Fenner: I'll grab uh, my other "useful adjustable tool"....wanna get into an argument about how to pronounce the name?    

I know how it's supposed to be pronounced but I still call them Nipex.


----------



## vtcnc

darkzero said:


> Keith Fenner: I'll grab uh, my other "useful adjustable tool"....wanna get into an argument about how to pronounce the name?
> 
> I know how it's supposed to be pronounced but I still call them Nipex.



At this stage, I think it’s safe to say you are the resident expert on these. However you choose to pronounce them should work for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21

I won’t use the type of adjustable pliers, I use only the tongue and groove type, I had a pair of Knipex pliers collapse when I had a good grip on a pump housing flange. The pliers collapsed and I almost lost the end of my right pinky finger down to the second joint, they had to sew what has hanging back up. For a month or so it was touch and go before I was sure the basically reattachment was going to take, it did, it functions at a somewhat slower pace than the rest of the fingers on my right hand and there is no feeling it in below the joint closest to the palm. Since then it been absolute nothing but tongue and groove style pliers for me, I even will not allow the guys I work with to have them, basically Channel-Lock or nothing. That if the facility even allows use to have adjustable pliers on the work sites.


----------



## middle.road

I have only one pair of Knipex pliers in my inventory. a #67 I believe it is. I would like more... (just saying...)


----------



## BGHansen

Wouldn't it really stink if they came out with a series with blue handles?  Then you'd need another tool box to hold all of those too!

I used to collect Erector sets and had over 350 of them at one time.  HAD to have EVERY variation of every set. . .  You know you are a collector if you buy without the intent of using or selling anything.  At least you can use the pliers though three or four through the complete size range would handle all jobs.  As one of my Erector set collector buddies would tell his wife, "if it doesn't burn gasoline or have blond hair, don't worry about it".

Bruce


----------



## alloy

I'll trade you addictions , you collect CNC's and I'll collect Knipex


----------



## darkzero

Man, these new Knipex Twin Grip work great!


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Love the Knipex! I will have to keep my eye out for the Twin Grip.
I won't be taking those on the boat either.


----------



## Aukai

Nose hair issues


----------



## darkzero

Shootymacshootface said:


> Love the Knipex! I will have to keep my eye out for the Twin Grip.


A few vendors have started shipping their preorders out now. Cheapest I've seen & cheaper than what I paid for my preorder is on Amazon. Amazon isn't expected to ship their preorders out until sometime in August though. Here's the link to Amazon, sold by Amazon is not up right now (ignore the ourageous prices from 3rd party sellers), it comes & goes so you have to watch for it. Amazon's price is $31.50 shipped. Everyone else is around $40+shipping.

I've already got a few other screw removal pliers but I just had to try these new Knipex ones. I really like their take on the slip joint, it's got 5 notches. I haven't used slip joint pliers in years. These are definitely keepers for me. I hope they come out with more pliers in this style in different sizes & without the screw removal jaw tips.


----------



## Aukai

Your link shows 69 bucks, just hit the pre order anyway?


----------



## darkzero

No, as I mentioned, it comes & goes. Have to watch for "Ship & Sold by Amazon". $54-$69 are 3rd party sellers. KC Tool & Chad's Tool Box started shipping their preorders out earlier this month. Not sure if they have any stock left though.


----------



## Tozguy

Awesome!


----------



## 5tmorris

I first saw Knipex tools in Hilchenbach, Germany while inspecting some equipment being made for a client.  I now have the same problem and I'm not sorry!


----------

